# Switching from BT to Virgin phone line



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how long this takes and if there is any downtime between the 2?

I can't find anything online and the Virgin website doesn't say anything on the matter.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Virgin line will be put into your house there is no transfer they come on seperate wires.
Virgin is 100000000 times better than BT, I've been with them for nearly 5 years (re 3 with Blueyonder) never had a problem.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alzay said:


> Your Virgin line will be put into your house there is no transfer they come on seperate wires.
> Virgin is 100000000 times better than BT, I've been with them for nearly 5 years (re 3 with Blueyonder) never had a problem.


The problem is getting the number moved over. As I am in the cable area, I assume the phone will come through cable rather than the phone line?

But at some point the number will have to switch over from BT to Virgin. I can't just see BT making a fuss over it and making it a problem.


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

i think it's two weeks but it normally ends up being quicker. BT are s**te, trust me they will be in big trouble in the next 1-2 years. i'm tied to them in an 18month contract and i'd say 30% of the months "broadband" is capped to 56k at peak times, i'm not even joking 56k! and i can't do nothing about it. oh and the early termintation fee for BT is something ridiculous like £150.

i've got a pic somewhere of a screenshot of the speedtest. its crazy!

anyone thinking of going with BT, DONT!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Zetec-SS said:


> "broadband" is capped to 56k at peak times, i'm not even joking 56k! and i can't do nothing about it.
> 
> i've got a pic somewhere of a screenshot of the speedtest. its crazy!
> 
> anyone thinking of going with BT, DONT!


Sorry to pee on you chips, but Virgin is doing the peak time throttling too, just like on 56k dial up. Either that or their bandwith is completly used up.

Never had this on blueyounder.

Thanks Mr. Branson.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

jamest said:


> Does anyone know how long this takes and if there is any downtime between the 2?


The number port should* happen same day if all the admin works out ok.

When you ordered you new virgin install (good choice and yes I do work for them) and you requested to take your number with you this should have triggered an automatic admin function to port your number, and be made available on the day of install.

The throttling or bandwidth shaping is nowhere near the limits of BT or other ISP's.

I'm on the 20Mb service and get around 19.8 most of the time, ok there have been times where I have gone over my limit and my service is down to 10mb.

*should happen but usually won't !! you will be given a temp number until the port jumps in. around 2/3 days


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

essjay said:


> The number port should* happen same day if all the admin works out ok.
> 
> When you ordered you new virgin install (good choice and yes I do work for them) and you requested to take your number with you this should have triggered an automatic admin function to port your number, and be made available on the day of install.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I am looking at the 20MB package. I know I will hit the limits, I take it there is no problem queueing any downloads to start at 1am and leave them going is there? Rather than getting throttled back 75% of the 20MB if the information on the website is correct.


----------

